# Does #1 & #2 FOR 2017



## sawtooth (Oct 15, 2017)

I got  off to a slow start this year. For the first time EVER in my bowhunting career I missed the opening day. Actually, I missed the entire first two weeks. And then hurricanes kept me too busy to hunt or too tired from being too busy to hunt. I'm settled in now, I'm back.


First doe- Martin X-200 recurve
Easton 2013 arrow
Grizzly double bevel


Second doe
Same bow
Surewood douglas fir
Ace standard 160 gr.


----------



## devolve (Oct 15, 2017)

fantastic!! good lookin pair right there buddy


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 15, 2017)

Good job man.  Gettin' caught up quick.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 15, 2017)

That second one is grown!


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 15, 2017)

Congrats again D! Enjoyed the time in your woods as always.


----------



## Clipper (Oct 15, 2017)

Good to see you makin' up for lost time!


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 15, 2017)

Good shooting Dendy!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice big fat does.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 15, 2017)

Well done and good eats Dendy!  I will be looking to strike myself this week coming up!  Late start for me too plus I went waterfowling up North


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 16, 2017)

That's awesome!  Happy for you.  That second one is as big as my horse!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 16, 2017)

I knew it wouldn't be long before you would be back in the saddle again. CONGRATS.


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 16, 2017)

good shootin, congrats


----------



## Todd Cook (Oct 16, 2017)

Good gracious what are ya'll feeding those deer down there? She looks like one out of Iowa. Way to go my friend!


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 16, 2017)

Todd Cook said:


> Good gracious what are ya'll feeding those deer down there? She looks like one out of Iowa. Way to go my friend!



I fed that last one some fir- but I don't think it contributed to her overall health.


----------



## chenryiv (Oct 16, 2017)

Those South Georgia deer are in trouble now.  You gave them a 4 week reprieve.


----------



## Bucky T (Oct 17, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 18, 2017)

Good job!!! I figured you was missing cause your wife had you cleaning house or something...


----------



## GrayG (Oct 20, 2017)

Good shooting. Congrats!


----------



## Adamc (Oct 22, 2017)

Congratulations!! Nice shooting!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2017)

Mighty fine!


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 26, 2017)

The legend grows


----------



## gurn (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for lettin us in. love the huntin stories.


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Nov 15, 2017)

You da man!


----------

